
Was computing dumbed down by the arrival of computer science in academia? - markdog12
https://www.quora.com/Was-computing-dumbed-down-by-the-arrival-of-computer-science-in-academia/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
emrah
Alan Kay's answer

